# Price lowered on MO homestead



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

DH has lowered our MO homestead price to $54,900.

I have been sick and he would like me close to be able to help me if needed.

Here is the original link... http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=357045

Give us an offer, we might consider it. We do still owe on the place and need to be able to pay it off.

Thank you for looking, Traci


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Traci have you sold your house yet? My husband and I are looking for a bigger place. We are in Oklahoma at the moment. Hubby is an OTR driver, but will be home tonight for two days. If I can interest him in your place, maybe we will be able to drive up and take a look. 
You can contact me privately if you'd like. 
[email protected]
Thanks, 
Andi


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Andi - I just tonight seen this and sent you an email. I went to KC the end of last week and then have been sick since we got home last night. I do apologize for the delay.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Traci, the posting on CL expired. I can't access pics anymore to show my hubby. Can you send a link? Or send the pics?


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Sent some...


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

http://www.bulldozerdesign.110mb.com/


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Traci Ann said:


> Sent some...


Thank you!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Price lowered to $52,000 tonight.


----------

